# Generator Storage Box



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

When we camp we always dry camp so I needed to find a solution to lugging the generator around with us. Our Expedtion does not have much room for a generator after you load up firewood and a large choclate lab and two kids. I built this box so I could cross dealing with the generator off the list before each trip. It works well and is water tite and secure. Now all that's missing is the Outbackers.com sticker.

Lou




























Extra security


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Now we just need a couple of pictures on how the basket is attached to the trailer.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Very ingenious idea Lou








Has the weight on the rear of the TT affected towing performance at all? I'm curious too, as to how this is mounted...
Good work!

Looks like you could use an official Outbackers.com License Plate Frame as well as the stickers








Dawn


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

And what is that white clip thing in the one picture.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

You should be embarrased to have such a nice top shelf storage device!

I need 2 one for the OB and one for my work trailer.

Are you taking orders?


----------



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

Looks like a factory job. Very well done. Did you make the case as well?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well done, Lou!








Very nice mod! Do you leave the setup on the trailer all the time? I guess that's the point, eh?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> And what is that white clip thing in the one picture.


What white clip thing are you seeing? I felt like "where's waldo" looking for it!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I think the white clip thing is the lower bracket for the slide out. They changed the the setup some where along the line because my 2004 has the welded pipe to the frame for support. Kirk


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Very ingenious idea Lou
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Dawn,
We towed with it on a 4 hour trip each way and I felt no difference. Towed very nicely.
Also I think kirk is right. The white clip is for the slideout.

Lou


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Lou-

What a great mod!









When you were camping did you move the generator out of the storage box?

If you didn't move it did you have any exhaust smell in the trailer?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Lou

Awesome Mod. You did a great job. The Outbackers.com sticker would look great on your storage box.

Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Nice Lou! I will have to show my DH the photos









Tami


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi, Looks nice! I too am building something similar. I'm the one doing the extended bumper post. Those honda gens sure look big. You are doing nice work!

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Again...you guys and your welding skills are awesome.

Anyone care to swap some PC / Home Networking advice for some welding services?


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Husker92 said:


> Lou-
> 
> What a great mod!
> 
> ...


Husker92,
I did a trial run before I built the box. I took my Nighthawk digital CO detector from the house and plugged it into the tt. I ran the honda with the slideout out for an hour and a half. The detector read 0 and no odor. The honda is nice because the exhaust vent is louvered and directs the exhaust away from the unit.
The gen. stays in place when camping. I designed the box so the sides drop with the top to allow for cooling around the generator.

Lou


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow. Now that is a nice mod.







Good work.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

All you need now is the remote starter.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Again...you guys and your welding skills are awesome.
> 
> Anyone care to swap some PC / Home Networking advice for some welding services?


I'll give you the same advice I was given by a professional welder. "Welding is 15 minutes of instruction and a lifetime of practice". Get a welder and some material and go at it. Your welds should look the same on both sides. That means a nice bead on the side you weld on and a nice one on the back from the penetration.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

That is a very nice looking rig.
Yes on the swap. Too, bad we are on opposite coasts.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

MattS said:


> Again...you guys and your welding skills are awesome.
> 
> Anyone care to swap some PC / Home Networking advice for some welding services?


I'll give you the same advice I was given by a professional welder. "Welding is 15 minutes of instruction and a lifetime of practice". Get a welder and some material and go at it. Your welds should look the same on both sides. That means a nice bead on the side you weld on and a nice one on the back from the penetration.
[/quote]

I took FFA thru high school. The most important thing it taught me was to learn to weld. I have already told my 13 year old he is not graduating hs without taking welding class. He loves to watch me, and is very interested. I think he'll appreciate it as much as I have.

I cant say how much $ welding has saved me over the years. It sure is fun to make an idea a reality just like this one here.

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I took FFA thru high school. The most important thing it taught me was to learn to weld. I have already told my 13 year old he is not graduating hs without taking welding class. He loves to watch me, and is very interested. I think he'll appreciate it as much as I have.
> 
> I cant say how much $ welding has saved me over the years. It sure is fun to make an idea a reality just like this one here.
> 
> Carey


Yea...the cool guys welded stuff in high school...the nerds like me hung out in the computer lab. Guess I'm a bit too old to teach new tricks. I just have to get out the check book for stuff like this.


----------

